# UK spider ID?



## flamingpie (Sep 26, 2013)

A friend of mine found this spider in her kitchen and sent me the photo. I thought I'd post here to see if anyone knew what it was.







She's in UK, Derbyshire, Derby. She also said it was small, about 1/2 to 1 inch in leg span. Any ideas?


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Araneus sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rubenphobia (Sep 26, 2013)

Lariniodes sclopetarius, Araneidae family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just going to add that it is a male. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 23, 2016)

War veteran

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 23, 2016)

The Snark said:


> War veteran


I believe this one served in iraq based on his camo.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 26, 2016)

Looks like a saints fan


----------



## Nosiris (May 27, 2016)

"The species tends to live on steel objects and is seldom seen on vegetation". Interesting!

It's "Larinioides" btw.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (May 27, 2016)

This species is actually known as _Larinioides sericatus_ now, a senior synonym. It is a male but still subadult.


----------

